# Những vấn đề cần lưu ý khi chọn mua bộ trải giường cho trẻ



## Chin Chin (21/3/19)

Trẻ nhỏ là đối tượng vô cùng nhạy cảm, với cơ thể còn non nớt thì sức khỏe của các bé dễ bị tác động bởi các yếu tố bên ngoài. Đặc biệt, giường ngủ là nơi các bé tiếp xúc trực tiếp mỗi ngày trong những năm tháng đầu đời. Vì thế mà việc lựa chọn một chiếc nệm cùng bộ ga trải giường thích hợp cho bé là điều mà bố mẹ nên quan tâm, điều này giúp cho các bé phát triển tốt nhất và tránh được các bệnh về da, hô hấp, cột sống về sau. Bài viết này Thegioinem.com muốn chia sẻ đến các bạn đọc giả Những Vấn Đề Cần Lưu Ý Khi Chọn Mua Bộ Trải Giường, Nệm Cho Trẻ mà bố mẹ nên biết. Cùng tham khảo nhé!!

Trước tiên, khi bạn lựa chọn nệm cho bé yêu thì nên lưu ý đến chất liệu của sản phẩm phải đảm bảo được tính thông thoáng, không quá mềm vì nó sẽ ảnh hưởng đến cột sống của trẻ sau này. Sản phẩm được đánh giá tốt cả về độ nâng đỡ lẫn tính thoáng mát thì chắc có lẽ không chiếc nệm nào xứng đáng bằng cao su thiên nhiên dành cho bé, với các hãng uy tín trên thị trường như: Kymdan, Liên Á, Vạn Thành, Kim Cương

Bên cạnh đó, những bộ trải giường dành cho bé cũng góp một phần không nhỏ trong việc đem lại giấc ngủ ngon cho con yêu của bạn đáy nhé. Chúng phải đáp ứng được các yêu cầu về tính mềm mịn tương thích với làn da mỏng manh của bé, độ thoáng mát và có thể giữ ấm cho thân nhiệt của trẻ nhỏ trong suốt quá trình ngủ. Khi chọn ga các mẹ nên tham khảo theo các quy tắc bên dưới:






Những Vấn Đề Cần Lưu Ý Khi Chọn Mua Bộ Trải Giường Cho Trẻ​
*1. Họa tiết, màu sắc:*
- Với những bé gái có xu hướng dịu dàng và nữ tính, các mẹ nên lựa chọn cho bé những bộ trải giường có màu sắc nhẹ nhàng tinh tế.  Gam màu nhạt và sáng hay những cánh hoa sặc sỡ sẽ giúp cho bé yêu của bạn thấy thoải mái, thư giãn chìm sâu vào giấc ngủ bình yên. Hơn thế nữa, những màu sắc nhẹ nhàng này sẽ là cánh cửa đưa các bé đến một thế giời diệu kì nhiều màu sắc. Trí tưởng tượng của các bé sé được nuôi dưỡng ngay từ những chuẩn bị đầu đời của bạn dành cho thiên thần nhỏ đáng yêu. Riêng với các bé trai thì họa tiết hoa văn ngộ nghĩnh sẽ kích thích thị giác cũng như tính sáng tạo ở các bé.

- Mỗi một màu sắc sẽ mang lại cảm giác khác nhau, trắng, xanh da trời, xanh lá; bay bổng, năng động; màu đỏ, da cam: vui tươi, nồng nhiệt; hồng nhạt: màu của các nàng công chúa… Cách thông dụng nhất để chọn màu sắc cho drap, gối, chăn là phối màu cùng tông với tường và rèm cửa, tạo sự hài hòa, cân đối. Hoặc nếu không muốn “ton sur ton”, bạn có thể chọn màu chăn, drap, gối tương phản với toàn bộ căn phòng để tạo điểm nhấn cá tính và ấn tượng. Những bộ chăn, drap, gối kiểu “color block” hay các nhân vật hoạt hình nổi tiếng đang rất thịnh hành nên sẽ không khó để bạn có một sự kết hợp vừa ý bé. Có thể phối màu theo chủ đề, phong thủy nhưng không nên quá tham.

- Với những bé hiếu động, thích chạy nhảy, vui chơi, những bộ chăn ga gối đệm có màu sắc sặc sỡ, nhiều hình thù dễ thương như các nhân vật hoạt hình: chuột Mickey, Minnie, Tom và Jerry, Superman hay Spiderman sẽ khiến các bé thích thú, đưa các bé đến với những giấc mơ mà trong đó các bé sẽ trở thành những siêu anh hùng, những nhân vật nhanh nhẹn, tham gia vào các cuộc phiêu lưu đến những miền đất lạ, trừ gian diệt bạo, trở thành những công dân tốt cho xã hội.






Nệm cao su em bé Liên Á cùng áp nệm cotton thoáng mát
​*2. Chất liệu của bộ trải giường:*
- Đây được coi là nhân tố quyết định trong việc đem lại sự thoái mái cho giấc ngủ của các bé. Với một làn da mềm và mẫn cảm hơn người lớn thì bộ trải giường được làm từ chất liệu 100% cotton mềm mịn, thoáng mát sẽ giúp bé dễ chịu hơn khi ngủ. Ngoài ra, bộ trải giường bằng chất Satin hay Tencel cũng được đánh giá cao.

- Khi đông về, bạn có thể chọn bộ ga loại vải len mịn và flanen để đem đến cảm giác ấm áp cho căn phòng nhé. Trong khi đó, chất liệu vải sợi tổng hợp khá phổ biến nhưng bạn không nên “sờ” tới vì chúng gây cảm giác khó chịu, khó thoát mồ hôi. Một bộ chăn, drap, gối bằng lụa sẽ vô cùng sang trọng nhưng lại rất khó giặt ủi (nếu hấp khô giá sẽ rất đắt). Với những lưu ý trên, cùng sự khéo léo khi mua sắm, chắc chắn bạn sẽ mang lại cho bé một “thiên đường” ngủ tuyệt vời.

- Lưu ý, với các bé nhỏ thường hay tè dầm thì bố mẹ có thể trải thêm một lớp ga chống thấm bên dưới nệm rồi phủ lên bằng ga cotton. Điều này vừa đảm bảo được độ bền cho tấm nệm vừa giúp bạn dễ dàng vệ sinh, giặt giũ, giúp bé có một chiếc giường ngủ sạch sẽ thơm tho.






Nệm cao su thiên nhiên Vạn Thành đa dạng sắc màu​
*3.  Đảm bảo được tính an toàn, tiện lợi*
Như đã nói ở trên thì các chất liệu thông dụng,  thường được đánh giá tốt cho làn da nhạy cảm của bé là sản phẩm được làm từ chất liệu cotton. Với đặc tính mềm mịn, thoáng mát  thì bộ trải giường cotton luôn là giải pháp tốt nhất cho giường ngủ của bé.

Xét về khả năng tiện dụng thì chất liệu vải cotton dễ dàng được giặt giũ bằng tay hoặc máy, mau khô và không bị bông, tơi vải.



* Hướng dẫn sử dụng và bảo quản:*

- Trước khi mua về bạn nên giặt giũ phơi khô rồi mới cho bé sử dụng. Đầu tiên bạn nên sắp xếp các loại vải theo màu sáng hay màu tối. Tránh giặt chung với nhau để khonong bị lem màu, làm xấu xí bộ ga mới của bé nhé.

- Loại vải cotton, cotton pha hay gấm, bạn nên giặt với nước ấm, không dùng các chất tẩy và xả bằng với nước lạnh.

- Để nước trong máy giặt đầy trước khi cho bột giặt vào. Dùng nửa dung lượng được khuyến cáo. Cách này sẽ giúp bộ ga giường sạch mà không làm ảnh hưởng đến sợi vải.

- Chủ động lấy ga ra ngay sau khi giặt để tránh nhầu ga.

- Giặt vỏ gối theo định kỳ đều đặn. Chăn và gối nên rũ, đập nhẹ hằng ngày để tránh bụi bặm và làm cho gối, ga giữ được độ mềm mại, nhẹ nhàng.

Hy vọng bài viết này sẽ giúp cho bố mẹ chọn được cho bé yêu nhà mình chiếc nệm và bộ trải giường tốt nhất, giúp bé ngủ ngon và phát triển khỏe mạnh nhé !!


Thegioinem.com​


----------

